# Help, I just purchased a rice/vegetable steamer!



## Regina1520 (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to try and cook rice in my steamer, but I don't know if I can add like chicken broth, or anything to it while it is cooking. I don't even know how long to cook it for. I have kraft minute rice, and, I JUST NEED HELP!!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 16, 2008)

You can add anything you like to the rice steamer to flavor rice. I've even added some vegetables to my rice as long as the liquid ratio (or chicken broth in your case) is consistent with the amount of rice. Your steamer should come with instructions on how long to cook the rice for. My rice cooker even has a push button to begin cooking and it pops up when the rice is done. Hope this helps.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 16, 2008)

If you're cooking "Minute Rice" you don't need a rice cooker ... just a saucepan - just follow the instructions on the box and replace the water with the broth of your choice. If I remember right - that just takes bringing the water/broth to a boil, add rice and stir, bring back to a boil, put on lid, remove from heat, wait 5 minutes, fluff with fork. 

If you want to make a pillaf with sauteed onions, mushrooms, peas, or other such stuff - saute the vegetables first in a little oil/fat - then add the liquid - and follow the instructions as above for "Minute Rice".

Now, if you want to make "regular" rice - just follow the instructionas that came with your cooker ... and replace the water with stock.


----------



## Regina1520 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, it really helped!! I am new at the steamer thing, and I was afraid of ruining part of my dinner!! I cooked it, and it turned out pretty good!!!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 17, 2008)

Michael is right.  Don't cook Minute rice in the steamer.  It's been partially cooked already.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2008)

I've only ever cooked minute rice. Well, that and the "San Fransico Treat".
What is the difference between minute rice and "real" rice? More nutritious, better taste, is it worth making the switch over to it?

Thanks


----------

